# 1% employment levy+lump sum payment



## coxy123 (22 Feb 2009)

I wonder could someone give me some assistance to this query before I call Revenue. A relation of mine was made redundant before the end of last year and told of his lump sum entitlement before then. His payment is only now coming through though in the next fortnight and I was wondering will he be liable also for 1% levy on his redundancy payment?


----------



## doodles (23 Feb 2009)

I was in same situation. Advised of lump sum payment last year, was paid it recently and levy was deducted from my payment.  Don't think there is any way to avoid this now.


----------



## coxy123 (23 Feb 2009)

Thanks for response..thought as much TBH..will break the bad news to him!


----------



## Mizen Head (23 Feb 2009)

There is no levy on the statutory redundancy payment, nor on any tax free lump sum. The levy is payable only on the taxable lump sum


----------



## coxy123 (24 Feb 2009)

Mizen Head, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## doodles (24 Feb 2009)

I just went back and checked the last payslip I got.  It shows income levy on everything paid to me: redundancy payment + health insurance (BIK as it was paid by company) + last couple of weeks pay owed to me + holidays owed - levy was 1% of everything paid out.  Was this a mistake - am I owed money for the 1% taken out on the redundancy?  I doubt it with the way the government is going after things these days.  Please advise if anyone else here *who has been through this can verify accurately* rather than people telling us what they think.


----------



## lyonsie (27 Mar 2009)

I have been out sick since Nov. 05 due to an injury on duty.   I have been pensioned off due to ill health since Jan.   I received backpayment of allowances etc and am wondering if I should have paid employment levy on money I was owed when there was no levy in place, and should it only have been 1% if deduction was ok.   I paid over 3%.   Figure does not make sense.


----------

